# Upland slam?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering when will the upland slam voucher be available online?


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello,

My name is Avery Cook, I am the Upland Game Project Leader for the UT DWR. It is great to see that people are interested in the upland slam that we started up this year.

The slam vouchers are available online as of today. You should be able to buy a voucher now online or at any license dealer, but can only redeem the voucher for a slam card at a more limited number of retailers (Sportsman's Warehouse, Basin Sports, Kent's Market, DWR offices).

More information on the slam is available on the division website: wildlife.utah.gov/uplandslam

Please let me know if there are any questions or problems you encounter with the program and I will do all I can to get them resolved.

Thanks,

-Avery


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Avery! And welcome to the forum:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Avery Cook said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Avery Cook, I am the Upland Game Project Leader for the UT DWR. It is great to see that people are interested in the upland slam that we started up this year.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum Avery!

So here's the list for the slam:


California quail
Gambel's quail
chukar
cottontail rabbit
dusky grouse
gray partridge
greater sage-grouse
jackrabbit
mourning dove
ring-necked pheasant
ruffed grouse
sharp-tailed grouse
showshoe hare
white-tailed ptarmigan
wild turkey

Not too bad a list, most are pretty easy. Snowshoe rabbit may be hard for some and I don't know where to find Gambel's Quail. White-tailed ptarmigan is a piece of cake, but ring-necked pheasant? Are you kiddin me? That's just plain mean.

:grin:


----------



## Blkout (Sep 19, 2014)

New to the forum and new to hunting because if the upland slam. Paid for my slam registration online and took my payment voucher to Sportsmans warehouse to get a slam card and customer service had no idea what it was or how to help me!


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

Blkout,

Apologies on the program not running smoothly at all the retail locations. If you let me know the location I can to make sure they are set up properly for the slam and the employees know about it. 

Just to clarify, if you purchase a voucher online you have to wait for it to come in the mail (like a license or tag). If you purchase it in the store they can print it immediately.

-Avery


----------



## Blkout (Sep 19, 2014)

got it taken care of friday at the same location, sportsmans in midvale.


----------

